# TouchOSC Alternative



## rockdude9k (Aug 6, 2022)

Hi, I recently switched from Lemur to TouchOSC and have been pretty disappointed. I'm pretty sure there isn't anything better out there, but just in case I'm throwing up a post.


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 7, 2022)

You might want to check Open Stage Control.
Very flexible if you’re not afraid of a bit of scripting.


----------



## rockdude9k (Aug 7, 2022)

Great, thanks, I’ll check it out!


----------



## DCPImages (Aug 7, 2022)

TouchOSC is really useful. Like many software companies, Hexler put out a good product but didn’t spend enough time teaching people how to use it properly. Tim Corpus has a very good youtube series on how to use TouchOSC, which I found really useful.  DP


----------



## rockdude9k (Aug 7, 2022)

Ya, the manual is a joke and it's hard to get consistent responses from tech support. That being said it has a lot of potential, and it is pretty feature rich. I'm just mostly frustrated with some things that were available in Lemur that don't exist with TouchOSC.


----------



## robgb (Aug 7, 2022)

I use TouchOSC every day. But I've combined it with OSCulator, which makes life easier.


----------



## rockdude9k (Aug 7, 2022)

I've had to do the same thing, that's part of it, that I had to buy more software to make up for Lemur. But.......once I finally get it setup the way I want, I probably won't care anymore. It's just the transition that is really hard.


----------



## vancomposer (Aug 12, 2022)

Also a heavy TouchOSC user here now and also took me quit a while to figure it out, especially with their new version and on how to program stuff in the editor and implement it into Cubase 11 at the time as a custom remote. And I am using Android so no OSCulator support for me. Depends on what exactly you need. And for me it is remembering it after not having done any changes to my template for a while! 😳


----------



## L&S (Oct 27, 2022)

Hello everyone,
After some years of development with Lemur, now, I am looking for an alternative...
I am considering switching to Touchosc.
In fact, some objects integrated into Lemur do not exist in any available software:

- step sequencer
- creation of LFOs by scripts and synchronized from signal
- physical animation of controls
- midi messages dynamically assigned by coding
- storing and recall of the controls position in each panel using scripts

Does anyone know if these functions exist in Touchosc?

The most interesting aspect is to move the faders combined with the midi CC directly from the application, using virtual LFOs (created in combination with Midi timing and code) or Lemur's internal step-sequencer. Basically Lemur integrated surface control, sequencer and LFO into a single application.
Will there be a solution to achieve this now?


----------

